# GREAT Yao Ming song....



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Chance of Clutchcity.net has made a wonderful Yao Ming song, and said I can post it here.....so here it is

http://www.clutchcity.net/images/mp3/yao_ming_mix.mp3


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Great song dude*

This should be a top 10 easy.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

that song is awesome


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I like the song even more when my bananas are dancing*

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: 


:clap:


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

that's some good stuff!! :yes:


----------



## A.B.B (Nov 28, 2002)

Its not workin wit me ??


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

you should PM mduke on that one. I would get it but i dont know where it was posted on CCBS


----------



## A.B.B (Nov 28, 2002)

Its Ok I went to http://www.clutchcity.net and I got it


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

cool

and welcome to BBB

I see that you are a new poster and you sure like to post which is great. I also like your homepage.

What other boards do you post at?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

His server is down.....but check back later at this site, he has a bunch more awesome songs http://users3.ev1.net/~beckymc/


----------



## A.B.B (Nov 28, 2002)

I post at www.and1.com boards , but its not good , so I got your web site from a friend , so I started writing here , cuz the And1 one is not good , their all kids there


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

are you a big Rockets fan, A.B.B.?


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Yao Ming! Yao Ming Yao Ming Yao Ming! Yao Ming! Yao Ming! 
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## TheReasonSF3 (Dec 5, 2002)

Clutchcity.net is a great Rockets site. I have over 2500 posts on their board.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> Chance of Clutchcity.net has made a wonderful Yao Ming song, and said I can post it here.....so here it is
> 
> http://www.clutchcity.net/images/mp3/yao_ming_mix.mp3



OH, i get it now.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheReasonSF3</b>!
> Clutchcity.net is a great Rockets site. I have over 2500 posts on their board.


Welcome to the site.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheReasonSF3</b>!
> Clutchcity.net is a great Rockets site. I have over 2500 posts on their board.


Welcome to the site. I think you will be very impressed. I dont know how Clutch can be the only admin there and he has like no mods.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the site. I think you will be very impressed. I dont know how Clutch can be the only admin there and he has like no mods.


There's like 5 or 6 admins there, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They rule!


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

I was banned from CC.net, I had around 1,900 posts.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

OK, enough about Clutchcity......


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't get the song to come out on my computer


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

That link may be broken....do you have Kazaa or something like that? I'm sure you could find it there, just search for "Yao Ming" or something.....if not, I could possibly upload it, if you tell me how. (I have it on RealOne Player)


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

nice song.


----------

